# Crushed Concrete for Driveway ?



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Got over 300 ft of drive that after 20 yrs needs some work. Right now it's stone, gravel, sand etc. I wanted to put down 3 inches of 23A that would pack down and stay in place. Problem is I've been told there is none available in my area now. I had a guy deliver top soil who told me he could get crushed concrete, from sand to 3/4 inch, which he thought would work well. He said it came from a factory and has no steel in it. Has any one used this or know how it might work ? I have doubts about it packing well enough to not be scatered all over next spring. Thanks


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Be very carefull, they can get the rebar out of it, but usually can't get all the wire mesh out. Plays havoc with car tires.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I have heard that it will pack well where it is driven on, but the edges wouldn't I would think.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I put it down on my drive two summers and ago and it packed down quickly and nicely.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

My dad had it put on his driveway several years ago and it worked very nice. His driveway was mostly sand and he always had problems with wash outs. Not any more. I am going to have some dumped on my driveway this summer. As others have warned, watch out for any metal mixed in. I have a friend that found a lot of rerod in his.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

2nd the asphalt millings. Have seen several very long driveways turned into "roads" with that stuff. Our neighbor up north got some when they were resurfacing the main road by us for the free, tipped the guys for dumping, we spread it with a dozer/back hoe with front bucket. Depending on your driveways current condition you may need a second app or touch up/fill here or there but once that stuff gets packed and settled its great!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

We put some down this spring, it packed down well, almost too well. We need more in lots of spots. It's a lot cheaper than other things, and you are recycling, so it's all good. We had no problem with rebar or mesh, but there was lots of junk in it, styrofoam and pieces of PCP pipe...


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

If you use RAP, make sure you grade it perfectly right
away, as once it sets up it is nearly impossible to grade again. It is asphalt, or sealcoat from a county road and it will set up again once put in place and compacted.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I put a crushed concrete drive in last spring.
I went overboard and put down a sand base about six inches thick, and then put about six inches of c c over that.
Both layers had a big roller run over them between wetting down.
Needless to say it is as solid as can be and has not moved a bit.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Not sure where your at in N.Oakland Co.? Give Bory Landscaping on M-15 in Ortonville a call, he did some work for me a couple years ago and did a great job. They are just south of Bedrock Express. Have you called Bedrock? They have or can get just about anything you need.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the input everyone. bt I'm in Orion will try Bedrock. The cc sounds good.


----------

